# barrette d'anxiolytiques



## letetard

Que signifie "barrette" dans ce contexte, une "barrette d'anxiolytiques"? Merci!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Une barrette correspond au conditionnement à l'unité de l'anxiolytique qui a la forme d'une petite barre (sécable) et non d'un comprimé rond.


----------



## letetard

Merci beaucoup pour cette explication si complète!


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Letetard, Salut PZ,
On peut aussi comprendre une *plaquette de médicaments*


----------



## Punky Zoé

Salut Matou ! (tu as quitté ton bonnet de noël, toi ...)
C'est ce que j'ai pensé initialement, mais considérant que la forme des médicaments et le fait qu'ils sont sécables, je pense qu'il s'agit d'une unité.





matoupaschat said:


> Bonjour Letetard, Salut PZ,
> On peut aussi comprendre une *plaquette de médicaments*


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, Karine me l'a conseillé, et puis il fait trop chaud. Tu te ballades en fourrure, toi ? Moi oui, contraint et forcé...
Tu es sure que tu ne confonds pas avec des suppositoire ? Ou alors c'est du belge, possible après tout.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

PZ a raison : il s'agit bien d'une *barette*, dosage unitaire équivalent à un comprimé dosé à 6 mg, et non d'une plaquette (généralement de 10 unités).


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonsoir Piotr Ivanovitch,
Dans ce cas, c'est du jargon (langage spécialisé) car ce n'est repris ni par le TLFi, ni par le Larousse. Une seule image ne suffit bien entendu pas à prouver le bien fondé d'une assertion


----------



## OLN

Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse confondre plaquette de comprimés et barrette de comprimés.

La barrette ne désigne pas le comprimé (sa forme) ou la forme de la plaquette, mais la petite *entaille* à la surface du comprimé sécable, qu'il soit rond ou ovale. (forme galénique)

Le nom complet donné ici (on dit aussi _barre_) est « barrette de fractionnement » et là « barrette de sécabilité » (ouille, néologisme, et pourquoi _-bilité _? mais c'est un site en français d'un pays anglophone). 
On trouve aussi « barres de cassures » (cassures au pluriel !) sur Wikipedia, et _«_ barrette de rupture » ou_ « _de section » ailleurs.

Le premier sonne le mieux à mes oreilles.

Bref : barrette(s) sur un comprimé d’anxiolytique, mais pas "barrette d'anxiolytique*s*"


----------



## matoupaschat

Ouf, tu me rassures sur ma capacité de raisonnement .


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Oui, c'est du jargon : c'est le langage utilisé par les professionnels au quotidien (médecins, pharmaciens, infirmières...). Je comprends la démonstration d'OLN, mais je ne la partage pas : une barrette reste une petite barre, qu'elle soit sécable ou non. C'est la forme particulière de ces comprimés (forme galénique) qui les a fait appeler barrettes.


----------



## Tharkun35

Outre la forme, il faut peut-être aussi y voir une allusion à la "barrette" de haschisch, les deux étant des psychotropes.


----------



## OLN

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Oui, c'est du jargon : c'est le langage utilisé par les professionnelsau quotidien(médecins, pharmaciens, infirmières...). Je comprends la démonstration d'OLN, mais je ne la partage pas : une barrette reste une petite barre, qu'elle soit sécable ou non. C'est la forme particulière de ces comprimés (forme galénique) qui les a fait appeler barrettes.


Je n'ai jamais entendu de médecin désigner un comprimé oblong par le mot "barrette", mais je n'ai pas fait toutes les régions de France, ni lu tout le Vidal. J'ai tâché de citer des sources étayant ce que j'avançais, aussi suis-je curieuse de connaître les tiennes.
Saurais-tu aussi expliquer pourquoi on dit "barrette d'anxiolytiques", comme si le comprimé en comprenait plusieurs ?

Tharkun, tu es peut-être sur une piste : serait-ce du jargon de toxicomanes ? 

letetard voudra bien nous dire où il trouvé l'expression.


----------



## Tharkun35

"Barrette" pour la barrette de haschich, oui, c'est du jargon de toxicomanes ou de "dealers". Je ne sais pas d'où je tiens ça, car je ne suis ni l'un ni l'autre.

Quand j'ai lu ce sujet, j'ai immédiatement visualisé la "barrette d'anxiolytique", cette "petite barre" sécable en quatre quarts et qui se vend dans ces petites boites. Et j'ai fait parallèle avec l'autre barrette, comme si on voulait comparer deux drogues, une légale et une illégale.


----------



## OLN

Oui, d'une part _barrette _fait immédiatement penser au cannabis et d'autre part, le bromazépam très consommé en France se présente effectivement sous forme de comprimés quadrisécables entaillés de 3 barrettes. 

La pharmacopée dit cependant_ bâtonnet_ et non _barrette_. Je persiste donc à dire que ce ne sont pas les professionnels de santé qui utilisent "barrette" dans leur jargon, ni qu'ils mettent le pluriel à "d'anxiolytique*s*". Alors qui d'autre ?

Attendons le contexte et la source.


----------



## matoupaschat

Tout à fait d'accord. Jamais entendu parler de barrette de médicament quelconque dans ma profession en Belgique (ex-dentiste, retraité pour lombalgies). Par contre, pour la mémoire RAM, oui, bien sûr !


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> ... se présente effectivement sous forme de comprimés quadrisécables entaillés de 3 barrettes.


      Première erreur : une barrette (tout comme une barre) est une structure en relief, pas en creux (ça, c'est du français, pas de la pharmacologie) : le comprimé sécable sera marqué (ou entaillé) de *trois encoches*.

      Seconde erreur : les professionnels ne parlent pas de _barrette d'anxiolytique_ (avec ou sans S, peu importe : c'est de l'oral) mais donnent le nom du médicament (commercial ou DCI). Par ailleurs, il parlent souvent de « 1/4 de bromazépam » (ou 1/2). À l'écrit, cela se transforme en « Bromazépam, 1/2 le soir au coucher ».  On précise rarement « comprimé ».

      Le terme _barrette_ n'est jamais utilisé à l'écrit, puisque la forme galénique est _comprimé_. Pour moi, la discussion est close.


----------



## Tharkun35

Sans plus de contexte, on ne peut en effet pas dire grand-chose...


----------



## matoupaschat

Moi, ça va, j'ai avalé toute une barette de X...x, je marche sur l'eau. Mais j'ai eu l'étrange impression que Piotr Ivanovitch avait changé d'avis au cours du fil... Est-ce confirmé par les autres gentils membres ? Et bien entendu par l'intéressé ??


----------

